

Show HN: Desktoppr - Dropbox Wallpaper Syncing - keithpitt
http://www.desktoppr.co

======
bishnu
I think you guys should play up the "discovery" side of this product too.
Initial impressions are good, wish there were some way to remove duplicate
pictures at the selection page though (more control in filtering by resolution
ought to cover this)

~~~
keithpitt
Yeah, I think we need to think about that some more. The duplicate wallpapers
are a bug that we don't know how to fix. They have different dimensions, so
its hard for us to figure out if its already in our database.

------
jonursenbach
Looks awesome, but I tried to sign up for the beta, entered in my email
address as greeted with a prompt saying that it failed to add me because it
thought I had already signed up. I click "OK" and the tab I had open closed.

~~~
keithpitt
Hey, check your email. We just sent out a heap more invites.

~~~
jonursenbach
Thanks!

------
PommyTom
This is the best thing since varied width sliced bread.

Also loving the chrome plugin to display new wallpapers as time goes on, with
my screen saver suddenly showing interesting images.

------
NeutronBoy
So what does it do? I can't find it anywhere on the website. It syncs
Wallpapers through Dropbox? How is this different from me just chucking my
Wallpapers folder on Dropbox anyway?

~~~
mariovisic
You can browse the site and add/remove wallpapers from you collection with one
click.

Also you could upload your entire wallpaper collection, to the site and then
remove them from your collection, only keeping the wallpapers you want to see
at any one time. It's useful if you've got a lot of wallpapers and a limited
dropbox size.

------
chobomuffin
This is really cool. It's easy to jump on every day and add a few new
wallpapers to my rotation.

------
mikelbring
This is cool. Made me finally change away from my default OSX wallpaper.

------
adriancb
Wicked - that is all.

